# funny how the young one is starting to take care of the old one



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My daughter brought her two shih tzu's over yesterday to play with my three. They get along great, except her male can be very obnoxious. Tess always put him in his place, but she is gone. He has a bad habit of trying to hump other dogs, tried it with Rusty, Rusty is having some discomfort in his back legs, and turned around and growled at the little monster. I don't blame him, but after that, if the little terror tried to get near Rusty, Raider would go and stand between Zeke and Rusty, as if he were protecting him. It was very touching, Raider and Libby seem to sense that Rusty is becoming very frail and treat him very kindly. This morning I was sitting outside with the three of them, and when Rusty laid down to rest, Libby went over and licked him on his face, and play bowed to him. Rusty doesn't have much play left in him, but the respect the younger two show him is beautiful.

Donna


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww - I love that! I am so amazed by the "etiquette" and kindness that humans can observe (and hopefully learn!) with animals.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw the same thing with Toby with regards to Barkley after his splenectomy. Toby became very watchful, very protective and very gentle around him. Once, right after the surgery while Barkley was in the cone of shame to prevent licking of his incision, Toby came running upstairs barking like crazy at me. Then when I got up to go see what the heck was going on, Toby immediately ran over to Barkley an stopped barking. Barkley needed to go outside to use the bathroom and couldn't get through the dog door because of the e-collar. Toby took it on himself to go and get help for him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is very kind of your pups to respect their elders. I've also noticed that dogs tend to sense that puppies need to be treated with care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's just wonderful! We thought that Libby had, hmm, matured? since Tess has been gone. She's much more in charge than she ever was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

That is TRULY BEAUTIFUL-Made me tear up-animals ARE SO AMAZING AND INTUITIVE!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sweet and reminds me so much of my Beau and Bama. My Bama used to love on my Beau all the time, bringing him things all the time. And being very protective of him. We can learn so much from the pups.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, that's so lovely. What a sweet bunch you have.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I saw the same thing with Toby with regards to Barkley after his splenectomy. Toby became very watchful, very protective and very gentle around him. Once, right after the surgery while Barkley was in the cone of shame to prevent licking of his incision, Toby came running upstairs barking like crazy at me. Then when I got up to go see what the heck was going on, Toby immediately ran over to Barkley an stopped barking. Barkley needed to go outside to use the bathroom and couldn't get through the dog door because of the e-collar. Toby took it on himself to go and get help for him.


That is so amazing!! What a smart boy Toby is!! Love that story!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> My daughter brought her two shih tzu's over yesterday to play with my three. They get along great, except her male can be very obnoxious. Tess always put him in his place, but she is gone. He has a bad habit of trying to hump other dogs, tried it with Rusty, Rusty is having some discomfort in his back legs, and turned around and growled at the little monster. I don't blame him, but after that, if the little terror tried to get near Rusty, Raider would go and stand between Zeke and Rusty, as if he were protecting him. It was very touching, Raider and Libby seem to sense that Rusty is becoming very frail and treat him very kindly. This morning I was sitting outside with the three of them, and when Rusty laid down to rest, Libby went over and licked him on his face, and play bowed to him. Rusty doesn't have much play left in him, but the respect the younger two show him is beautiful.
> 
> Donna


Just love this post!! We could definitely learn from our kids!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

That is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the love, respect, gentleness and kindnesses of your darling dogs!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

aaaawwwww that is so sweet and heart warming


----------

